# My new Masi and I went for 22 miles today!!



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

It was her maiden ride I'm so pumped! Had to make some minor tweaks when I got home, but in all I'm psyched. She's light, fast, and looks frickin awesome, even when sitting still. Can't wait to rack on the miles. 

Brandon


----------



## human powered (Aug 13, 2012)

Woot! Enjoy. I've got 1600 miles on my Evoluzione and still loving every mile. Great bike for a great price.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad you're enjoying your new ride! Post pics if/ when able...


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Here she is in all her glory!


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

looks pretty nice! Are those Ritchey rims/wheels? I like the red SRAM hoods, black brake levers, and white shifters. Tasteful use of colors. Great choice!


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Z6_esb said:


> looks pretty nice! Are those Ritchey rims/wheels? I like the red SRAM hoods, black brake levers, and white shifters. Tasteful use of colors. Great choice!


Thanks! It truly is a great looking bike. Yup, Ritchey rims and Kenda tires.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats on the new bike and yup, it looks great! As does that car she's leaning up against.


----------



## passthestoke (Apr 8, 2012)

bigposer said:


> here she is in all her glory!


look at that car!!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Agree on the paint scheme/ color matching.. _very_ nice! :thumbsup:

Nice car as well..


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Whitewall tires! On the car that is...nice.

Agree with the others, and it's obvious...that's a nice looking bike. I would prefer black hoods, but hey that's why you're you and I'm me. Enjoy.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

love4himies said:


> Congrats on the new bike and yup, it looks great! As does that car she's leaning up against.





passthestoke said:


> look at that car!!!





PJ352 said:


> Agree on the paint scheme/ color matching.. _very_ nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice car as well..





BostonG said:


> Whitewall tires! On the car that is...nice.
> 
> Agree with the others, and it's obvious...that's a nice looking bike. I would prefer black hoods, but hey that's why you're you and I'm me. Enjoy.



Thanks all! That is my other baby; my 64 Cadillac Deville. She's sitting a bit high in that pic. She's usually on the ground when parked. 4" Coker white walls....so gangster


----------



## SDBikeRider (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice bike and car. Almost thought someone was sitting in the car, but was your reflection.


----------



## Jon7Chow (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice bike! I just purchased a Masi 2011 Evoluzione Apex. So I guess the year before yours. They all seem to have a nice paint job on them. The price was right and I got Time Iclic2 Carbon pedals thrown in too.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Jon7Chow said:


> Nice bike! I just purchased a Masi 2011 Evoluzione Apex. So I guess the year before yours. They all seem to have a nice paint job on them. The price was right and I got Time Iclic2 Carbon pedals thrown in too.



Awesome! I've got about 56 miles so far and so happy with it.


----------



## Jon7Chow (Jan 3, 2013)

Did a nice 27km ride today around the park by my house. Still trying to get used to clipping in and out of the pedals. I figure I should learn how to do that before venturing into the busy streets. 

Thats the 2011 version that I have... Masi does a slick job on painting these things. They look great for sure.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Jon7Chow said:


> Did a nice 27km ride today around the park by my house. Still trying to get used to clipping in and out of the pedals. I figure I should learn how to do that before venturing into the busy streets.
> 
> Thats the 2011 version that I have... Masi does a slick job on painting these things. They look great for sure.



Man I do wish I had black bar tape though. White isn't so good for keeping clean. Gonna have to replace mine before long.


----------



## Eretz (Jul 21, 2012)

BigPoser said:


> Man I do wish I had black bar tape though. White isn't so good for keeping clean. Gonna have to replace mine before long.


If you ride with gloves [highly recommended] I use Fizik from bikestiresdirect.com. I can get an entire season out of the tape without issues.

Fizik Handlebar Tape Cycling Products - BikeTiresDirect

and did you expect to take a picture of your new Masi without anyone noticing that spectacular '64 low boy? Brilliant ride. Both of them.

best of luck


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Eretz said:


> If you ride with gloves [highly recommended] I use Fizik from bikestiresdirect.com. I can get an entire season out of the tape without issues.
> 
> Fizik Handlebar Tape Cycling Products - BikeTiresDirect
> 
> ...


Good lookin out! I'll check out the tape. My girl isn't even that low in that pic either. She's normally about an inch off the ground. Thanks for the compliments


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

The trend to have lots of white on bikes annoys me. Mostly because it means that now that I have another saddle I like, every time I find it cheap, it's also white. Doesn't look so good after some winter riding...

IMO, racing bikes should be bright colors. They're racing bikes, not ghost bikes and not weapons. (The black trend annoys me too.) They should shout; hopefully even be recognizable as a specific person's bike from a distance.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AndrwSwitch said:


> The trend to have lots of white on bikes annoys me. Mostly because it means that now that I have another saddle I like, every time I find it cheap, it's also white. Doesn't look so good after some winter riding...
> 
> IMO, racing bikes should be bright colors. They're racing bikes, not ghost bikes and not weapons. (The black trend annoys me too.) They should shout; hopefully even be recognizable as a specific person's bike from a distance.


FWIW, I completely agree on white bar tape, but break on the stealth (black) trend. 

As you've often said, race bikes aren't always raced (mine aren't), so there's little need to 'shout' or be recognized (on road, bright colored jerseys do that). And although they aren't weapons, neither are sports cars (well, that's not their _primary_ use), but IMHO many look very cool coated in black.

Here's one example recently posted in the Spec forum you're sure to dislike. I love it!

(Sorry for straying off-topic, OP).

View attachment 275010


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

LOL, I mostly dislike black for sports cars too. Although the primer black Miata with hood latches and a roll bar makes a pretty cool statement. 

And no problem with it on a touring/training/commuting bike. Black also has the advantage that whatever team kit someone has, it won't clash.


----------

